# Affidavit for Minor to Travel



## swift (Jun 15, 2005)

Here is a  link that I thought would be helpful.    My husband and I are traveling seprately so we need to have this filled out before we go to Mexico. Also, my friend who is seperated from her husband had to have  one filled out before they leave on their trip.

http://www.ta2000.com/docs/minor_auth.html


----------



## agape78 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for providing this information and document.  It was truly a blessing, considering we are leaving for a trip to Cancun with our grandson on the 18th.  Perfect timing for reading this site.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 16, 2005)

Do you have a standard form for POA?


----------



## SusanMu (Jun 16, 2005)

I brought a friends daughter with me to Mexico in April and was concerned because the notary did not use a raised seal on the permission letter so I called the airline to see if it needed the raised seal like the birth certificate needs.  I was really surprised to learn that they have done away with the notarized letter that was required to enter Mexico. I still brought one but it was not requested.  The agent at Continental Airlines I spoke to said that this requirement had changed sometime earlier this year.


----------



## uaholleman (Jun 16, 2005)

Royal Caribbean and Carnival require a letter for a minor to travel with anyone other than parents.  My 12 yo went on a cruise last year with family friends and we found this out 2 hrs before they left.  Thankfully most banks have a notary and heartbreak was avoided.


----------



## debraxh (Jun 16, 2005)

FWIW, most notary's nowadays no longer have a "raised stamp".  Instead they have a rubber stamp that includes their notary ID # and expiration date.


----------



## lostweekend (Jun 17, 2005)

I thought 18 years old was OK to travel alone or with 1 parent to Mexico.  True or False?


----------



## Dave M (Jun 17, 2005)

True.

From the U.S. State Department "Tips for Travelers to Mexico" (updated May 2005):





> Parents of minor children (*under 18 years old*) should carefully document legal custody prior to traveling to Mexico.  If a minor child is traveling with only one parent, the absent parent should provide notarized consent. If only one parent has legal custody, that parent should be prepared to provide such evidence to airlines and Mexican authorities.  In cases in which a minor child is traveling to Mexico alone or in someone else’s company, both parents (or the sole, documented custodial parent) should provide notarized consent.  If a child traveling to Mexico has a different last name from the mother and/or father, the parents should be prepared to provide evidence to airlines and Mexican authorities, such as a birth certificate or adoption decree, to prove that they are indeed the parents.



Note that although there has apparently been some easing of restrictions on minors traveling to Mexico, as discussed in earlier posts in this thread, it's still a good idea to prepare for the worst, as suggested by the U.S. State Department.


----------



## gresmi (Jun 20, 2005)

*Be advised... things, they are a' changin' for MX*

Just got back from PDC yesterday. Be advised that a copy of a birth certificate will not work going into MX. You will need an original or a passport. I was traveling with a friend who was going on the posted advisory on the internet for the airline we were flying and that did not cut it. Suggest anyone traveling to MX frequently get a passport, as I believe this will be standard requirement by year end.

PS - my friend was able to get on the plane by getting an affidavit notarized by a notary working FLL airport for just this reason.




			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> From the U.S. State Department "Tips for Travelers to Mexico" (updated May 2005):
> 
> Note that although there has apparently been some easing of restrictions on minors traveling to Mexico, as discussed in earlier posts in this thread, it's still a good idea to prepare for the worst, as suggested by the U.S. State Department.


----------

